# miniDSP with AVR to eq mains??



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey I bought a miniDSP specifically to eq by subwoofers. Now that I am finished getting my low frequency response nice and flat, I am looking at my full range FR, and find it an awful mess. YPAO seems to like it this way and is doing nearly nothing to improve it. So....

Can the miniDSP be used somehow with a standard AVR to eq main speakers? If so I have no idea how it would be hooked up....does not seem like it would be possible with a single RCA input open on the miniDSP 2x4 that I have.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Bear123 said:


> Hey I bought a miniDSP specifically to eq by subwoofers. Now that I am finished getting my low frequency response nice and flat, I am looking at my full range FR, and find it an awful mess. YPAO seems to like it this way and is doing nearly nothing to improve it. So....
> 
> Can the miniDSP be used somehow with a standard AVR to eq main speakers? If so I have no idea how it would be hooked up....does not seem like it would be possible with a single RCA input open on the miniDSP 2x4 that I have.


nanoAVR


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

OK thanks, so this would make it appear that my miniDSP cannot be used to eq my mains. The unit you linked would do so for $299, versus spending say....$1200 for a Denon X4000. It would also not have to be discarded anytime I changed AVR's.

Ultimately, full parametric eq control over all speakers for $500 total investment including AVR....not too bad of a deal I suppose.


----------



## Mattcc22 (Dec 21, 2010)

To use the miniDSP for your mains, you would need pre-outs on your receiver, going to an open input on the miniDSP, output of minidsp going to external amp to power the speakers.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Mattcc22 said:


> To use the miniDSP for your mains, you would need pre-outs on your receiver, going to an open input on the miniDSP, output of minidsp going to external amp to power the speakers.


And multiple units unless you get a nanoAVR or 10x10hd.


----------



## Mattcc22 (Dec 21, 2010)

Kal Rubinson said:


> And multiple units unless you get a nanoAVR or 10x10hd.


Right... One open input for each speaker to be eq'd


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Mattcc22 said:


> To use the miniDSP for your mains, you would need pre-outs on your receiver, going to an open input on the miniDSP, output of minidsp going to external amp to power the speakers.


The miniDSP nanoAVR Kal mentioned connects via HDMI between the source and receiver and can equalize all channels. Here’s a good review you can check out. IMO not the most ideal situation, as depending on your system it might require more than one unit, but probably the cheapest option out there for getting outboard full-range EQ without resorting to the expense of outboard amplifiers.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Mattcc22 (Dec 21, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The miniDSP nanoAVR Kal mentioned connects via HDMI between the source and receiver and can equalize all channels. Here’s a good review you can check out. IMO not the most ideal situation, as depending on your system it might require more than one unit, but probably the cheapest option out there for getting outboard full-range EQ without resorting to the expense of outboard amplifiers.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


So if you have more than 2 HDMI inputs, could you use some type of switching hub before the nanoAVR?


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

I am also looking to do this as i seem to have bad response from a 120hz yp 1khz with xt32


----------

